# just spotted atsf 56



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just saw an old haveweight passanger car headed north on the NS line in charlotte. It is always nice to see the old stuff still on the tracks. I wonder who owns it?

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1301926


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ... looks well maintained!


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeh, that looks real nice and clean.
Can't see what the banner says on the back of it but they
obviously took the car out for a special occasion.
​


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd live in that :thumbsup:


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

it would be cool to see these running the rails more often.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd rather work on one of those instead of a sulphur filled gondola. She's a beut.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks like the same class of car that the Blue Comet used. It is definatley a pullman. As to who owns it that's anyones guess but it is well maintained.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw a PBS special that one of the railroads had a Pullman sleeper and a coach that was converted to a rolling lab. They used it to research new equipment and accidents that needed on site attention for multiple days. I do not remember what cars they were though. From the outside they looked like they were new out of the shops.


----------

